# 20 Acres in Mo.



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Isolated 20 Acres ML,in Tunas,Mo.,1 mile from Paved road,Mostly Oak and Hickory Timber,partialily Fenced,Well,Electric,Phone and DSL,many Outbuildings,year round spring.Small Orchard. 

This place is just outside 8000 acre Lead Mine CA,with its Hunting,Fishing,many Horse and Hiking Trails,10 miles from Bennett Spring State Trout Park,20 miles from Pomme de Terre and Lake of the Ozark Lakes,50 miles from Springfield,many Mennonite Custom and Bulk Shops in the area. 

Very Good Hunting on and just off the property and very Good Fishing in the area. 

There is a very rough Cabin on the area Warm and Dry.The place would be good for Hunting Hobby Farm or just being away from it all. 

$40000




























Hey I said it was rough.But we are living in it.










There is also Barn,Chicken House,Wood Shed and Tool Shed.

big rockpile


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

where are you guys off to now?


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Is there a septic? Easement to property, or does it have frontage road?


----------

